# Nicht hübsch, aber...



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Jeder kennt sie - die Frauen, die man objektiv nicht wirklich hübsch findet - aber sie machen einen trotzdem an.

Für mich ist das eindeutig Gina-Lisa - eigentlich zu viel Plastik, aber irgendwie find ich sie trotzdem heiß.


Wer ist euer 'guilty pleasure' Babe?


----------



## Padderson (4 Juni 2019)

Micaela. Obwohl - irgendwann in der Vergangenheit war sie ja mal wirklich hübsch


----------



## Cav (27 Juni 2019)

Sie ist vielleicht hierzulande nicht so bekannt, aber für mich fällt Jennifer Nicole Lee in diese Kategorie.



 

 

 

 



Übertrieben auf Sex getrimmte Fake-Auftritte, Fake-Brüste, Fake-Bräune, etc. aber ich finde die trotzdem scharf :drip:


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Susanne Holst


----------



## Martini Crosini (20 Juli 2022)

Cav schrieb:


> Sie ist vielleicht hierzulande nicht so bekannt, aber für mich fällt Jennifer Nicole Lee in diese Kategorie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Frau weiß wie Frau ein Banane essen sollte -mit Genuß


----------

